# What Do You Think



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

he's acting normal and eating fine... but what do you guys think? is he gonna make it? sorry, this is the best pic i can get.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes it can make it all depending on how and what you are using to treat it's wound but it definitely will have a permanent dent that's for sure. What are you using and doing to treat it?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

either he is going to die or live a hard life with a permanent scar


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Geez....that's terrible. I really wouldn't know though...but If he's acting normal then he might be ok. The healing powers of these beasts is amazing. Let us know what happens.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

It's only about 24hrs old. I admit I'm a noob. What should I be treating it with?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

salt and melafix plus up the temp


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with ICM n I must say holy-macaroni ICM I like the new & improved avatar!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

he will be fine, just salt and melafix with every 3days water change will keep him in good shape. PS..when add melafix remove active carbon.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

thanks for the quick replys!!! i'll pick up some melafix. i've had some injurys along the way... but the white thing coming out of it is a new one and just wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

In the mean time while you are waiting to pick up some Melafix you can already start treating it with sea salt if you have.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Larry Dallas said:


> In the mean time while you are waiting to pick up some Melafix you can already start treating it with sea salt if you have.


I do have access to sea salt. How much should I add to a 5' 110g?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

2 tablespoons per 5 gallons.

I say sea salt because you gotta use non iodized salt and every sea salt brand I know of doesn't iodize there salt during the drying process. I know there's regular non iodize table salt but I'm not sure which brands they are, at least with sea salt it's a safe bet.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

2tbls per 5gal if you haven't added salt to your tank yet.if you've added salt lately, you won't wanna full dose. N when you waterchange add per what your changing not your tank size again.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

ouchhhh sucks bro just up the temp


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries, mine have lived through a lot worse as juvies. Im pretty sure judging off of what some of mine lived through hell be ok. I have 2 of my 11 rbps that permanently have no more dorsal fin because it got bit off entirely and never grew back


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

it will live if it dosnt get killed

I would not dose so much salt though at the same time, one table spoon would be enough for 5g and I would do it in two stages


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't worry two tablespoons will be just fine as long as you are adding the proper amount when you do your water changes. For the mean time use 5g buckets when draining and refilling so you can keep track of exactly how much water is being changed that way you'll know how much salt to dose the new water with.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Same sorta thing happened to one of mine when it was young.Its heeled fine now(the bite mark is just darker then the rest of the body)
Here is a pic of the bite mine got


----------



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

thats nothing.

piranhas are strong!!


----------



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

It'll be fine. Mine had about the same injury. When it heals, it'll be a nice battle scar.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

true story: ive had rb's and caribe take a lot more damage than than, and live, without any medication. lower your temp to 76-77F, to lower the aggression.


----------

